# HGH sides...



## csully8080 (Nov 2, 2012)

So whats up with the sides from hgh?  what causes  cts ? Does it go away ? Why do you get tired?  GH has a bunch of sides good and bad.  So basically wtf is going on?

Just trying to learn  a lil more before I start gh....

Thanks 

Sully


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been on low dose 1.2iu for anti aging and am now at 3iu 7/7. So if u want pretty skin and to strengthen connective tissue (my results) maybe some weight loss 1-2iu. At 3-4ui you are sculpting and shredding lean muscle mass. I am fifty and feel better now than in my 30's. I also run test which works synergistically with the hgh.  It is a life changing combo


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sully how old are you just out of curiousity?

I have been running gh since 01/11.  I started at 2iu's per day and now at 5iu's.  I agree with Tim its most definitely synergetic with test.  However, its not a magic bullet for fat loss.  I am here to tell you if your diet is not clean you will gain body fat.

Gh fatigue is real.  I will admit to most afternoons feeling like a naps is need.  On the positive side hair and skin are improved while take with test can significantly transfor your body.

I few points to consider.  First, please understand you are talking about a minimum of 6 month commitment to see much if any benefit with 1 year being a better target.  Second, human grade gh is going to have a very high price tag, $1,000+ per month.  You can consider Chinese gh however you must be careful to avoid getting fake product.

Take your time, do your research, talk to others who have done it or are doing it.


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 3, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Sully how old are you just out of curiousity?
> 
> I have been running gh since 01/11.  I started at 2iu's per day and now at 5iu's.  I agree with Tim its most definitely synergetic with test.  However, its not a magic bullet for fat loss.  I am here to tell you if your diet is not clean you will gain body fat.
> 
> ...



Trans i am 35,  my main reason for gh is healing,  going in for a 4th surgery on my meniscus in a month or so.  If all goes well i would like to be on hgh for a year or more,  Not sure about running test yet going to take it one step at a time.  This is all new to me never used anything that you cant get at GNC.


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2012)

Sully. You may want to research IGF MGF for location increase of step cell and new muscle fibers. Hgh and the other two are being used for speedy recovery of some surgeries. Trans is right you can still get/be fat on hgh but it will assist in an amazing way any good diet


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2012)

Btw if u find an awesome source for hgh I am still looking


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 3, 2012)

Tim said:


> Btw if u find an awesome source for hgh I am still looking



No sources here


----------

